# C:\ Program.RPT?



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

winXP pro 64-bit. Windows say that I should rename Program.RPT to Program1.RP to avoid failing of some programs. My computer is one year old and this thing only happens recently.

NOTE: Since I only use this computer for gaming so it may related to games and I posted it here. I only connect this computer to internet when I need a game patch.

I have run a complete antivirus scan and a defrag and a registry scan.


----------



## neofan3 (Jan 8, 2007)

Any help is appreciated. This thing still happens rather frequently.


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

You should be able to open up the file in notepad, it should be an error report for something.


----------

